# Poetry, Zen, Bushido and Honor



## OnlyAnEgg (Jan 31, 2006)

There are many aspects to martial art.  As I mentioned in another thread, there is an impact in every aspect of a martial artist's life through the dicipline learned while studying his art.

I mean for this thread to look a bit further into the artistic and philosophical facets of us all.  For example, I began experimenting with haiku as it is simple and yet, with time, very sophisticated and elegant.

This poem deals with the nature of relationships:

Leaving the Stream

The stream seemed languid
then each season brought it's rains
and, with them, torrents

Post what you have...philosophy, art, poetry.  I look forward to reading and viewing.


----------



## Makalakumu (Jan 31, 2006)

*Charlies Daddy*

Mother dwelt close to the Earth this time.
Spring had come in winter and inpatient 
Shoots were pushing up under the blanket
Of snow. We raced to catch him in that act.

The Crones were waiting with wisdom like crows
Speeding, because they knew the time was short.
In a flash, the Lake had over come me and
The Lady balanced the Sword that cut her.

Splashing red blossom, he was a strange
Fruit stained like a pomegranate seed, a fragile
Squalling peircing the wind howling like a 
Flagline signalling ships at sea. I am here.

Thrust into a cold world of beeps, boobs, and
Nasty pokes to the feet. The relief of pooping
Released an immense strain and sleep brought
Back the warm muffled noises of mommy and daddy.


----------



## Makalakumu (Jan 31, 2006)

*Circus Stars*

Do you remember the marionettes at the circus?
How they plied their trade next to the popcorn booth
So the gentle breezes would spread the scent of buttered heaven,
Drawing people in from all around?

The puppet, with a twitch of an arm
A kick of a leg, 
Could make us laugh hysterically
Or bitterly weep, at his whim.

And do you remember the day the strings broke?
How the puppet laid on the ground, motionless,
And how we stood watching, slackjawed, still,
Until the puppet master retied his strings?

Just a foul-up, He said with a smile,
Calmly attaching the cords to his minion,
To the arms, legs, head, and mouth
So we could clap when the master kicked and laugh
At his little song and dance.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Mar 14, 2006)

People enter the martial arts for one of two reasons:  hope and fear.

People make almost every decision for one of two reasons:  hope and fear.

Are you in a relationship because you hope it will be wonderful, or because you fear being alone?

Are you in your job because you hope it will provide for you, or because you fear insecurity?

Do you order at a restaraunt because you hope it will be delicious, or because you fear you will dislike something new?

Choices based on hope open doors, expand horizons and enrich us.

Choices based on fear close doors, limit and diminish us.

How will you choose today?


----------



## Cryozombie (Mar 14, 2006)

Hearts, like pies, are often eaten.  
Instead of seeing them as devoured,
we should instead, enjoy the flavor.​


----------



## HKphooey (Mar 24, 2006)

For our fallen hereos...

Dew covers the grass
Old Glory drapes the casket
Taps cries out mournfully.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Mar 28, 2006)

Reboot

Chessman moves backward
Other pieces follow suit
the board is reset


----------



## Martial Tucker (Mar 28, 2006)

A poem I've carried with me since high school (about 30 years):


When things go wrong, as they often will
When the road you're trudging seems all uphill
When the funds are low and the debts are high
And you want to smile, but you have to sigh
When care is pressing you down a bit
Rest if you must, but don't you quit 
Life is odd with it's twists and turns
As every one of us sometimes learns
And many a person turns about
When he might have won, had he stuck it out
Don't give up though the pace seems slow
You may succeed with another blow
Often the goal is nearer than
It seems to the faint and faltering man
Often the struggler has given up
When he might have captured the victors cup
And he learned too late, when the night came down
How close he was to the victor's crown
Success is failure turned inside out
The silver tint on the clouds of doubt
And you never know how close you are
It may be near, when it seems afar
So stick to the fight when you're hardest hit
It's when things seem worst that you must not quit


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 11, 2006)

She Sang To Me

Beyond distant ranges, far past the unseen
I wandered within and without, O my soul
The beautiful warnings? I gave them no heed
I chose to, instead, change my magnetic poles

Not one with myself, but an entity twain
to shift was my unspoken love, O my heart
I dreampt of the noble, I'd find the unkept
and stand in the barrow downs, lost from the start

A vagrant, a passed-by, a victim, a cad
the titles I'd taken, deranged, O my Lord
till, finally, lost among names and their ilk
I stumbled on something amongst all the cord

A whispered conundrum, echoic it was
To me inconsistant and strange, O my end!
But, nonetheless uttered, repeated and sang
there was still a one who called me a friend.

Romantic endeavours, the trysts and the heart
were always, it seemed, as but one, O so wrong
Now standing alone in the barrows at dawn
With one gentle footfall, I step toward that song.


----------

